# My saddle just saved my life



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I was sitting here by myself and stuffed a handful of sunflower seeds in my mouth with the intention of sucking the salt off them and they went down the wrong way and lodged in my throat. Couldn't breathe, couldn't clear it.

Looked at the phone and knew I'd be dead before an ambulance arrived. Coughing and choking with no air. Starting to get dark...turned and there was my endurance saddle on a saw horse. Dropped onto the pommel for all I was worth. Bruised myself a bit but it worked. Cleared just enough where coughing moved the rest.

Very scary.

Never thought I'd have to use my training on myself.
I love my ugly old endurance saddle.

How to Give Yourself Heimlich Maneuver | First Aid Training | Howcast

Heck of a way to go on a handful of birdseed.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

That was quick thinking on your part. Glad it worked for you and you are ok. A few bruises are a good trade off compared to what could have happened.
We were taught in first aid if alone like you were to use the back of a chair to help clear the airway, but your saddle was shaped even better for the job. I will remember your tip. I have (just to see how effective it would be) tried using the chair back so I would know how to do it if I ever needed to and I will try it with my saddle the next time at the barn.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The saddle was kind of pushed up against a recliner. I had brought a couple into the heated part of the house for cleaning and hadn't got to it yet.

The leather probably saved me a little bit of bruising. Everything I looked at while I was choking had sharp angles.

I hurt this morning but it's not from smacking myself. I've got a little bit of a cold and every time I sneeze or cough I get sharp tingly nerve pain shooting down my lower back and legs. Got some nasty arthritis in my back so I guess I've aggravated it good.

Years ago, when I worked for the PD one of the highway trucks went missing. Driver wasn't answering the radio at all. We went searching the back roads. One of the guys found the truck. The driver had pulled over to eat a little bit during a storm and choked and died on potato chips.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Maybe stick to one sunflower seed at a time from now on


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Gosh SueNH that was some very smart quick thinking there - I choked on a sweet once when I was little and still remember it because it was so frightening - my mother tipped my upside down and slapped me on the back and it shot out
Give up the seeds or buy yourself a slow feeder perhaps!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

How very terrifying ! I wonder if I'd have the clarity to do what you did.


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sounds very scary! Glad you are alright.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

So many things can turn out for the best if we can hold to thinking over panicing, can't they? Good for you.

If you don't mind my asking, do you think it happened because you breathed in through your mouth at the same time as you were getting ready to swallow? That's something I caught myself doing and corrected the behavior in short order - it's a dreadful feeling and there was great incentive on my part to not go through it again.


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

Very, very scary!! I have never choked but I remember clear as day when my little sister was 3 years old and choked badly on something she was eating. I was only 13 and certainly not any kind of help since all I did was start screeching! Mom came to the rescue, as always.

Sounds like you kept a relatively clear head and thank God for that.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Very glad that you knew what to do and that it cleared your airway ! whew...very scary situation to be in !

When my children were in elementary school, I taught them the Heimlich maneuver, and the concept of using the back of a chair to self maneuver. Well, it paid off one day when my 1st grader was showing off and stuffed a whole cupcake in his mouth. I got a call after it was all over from the teacher saying that he had started 'turning blue' and she was going to call an ambulance (didnt SHE know cpr???), but he leaned forcefully over the edge of the trash can and then coughed up the blockage. Was I ever so thankful that he remembered what we'd done and talked about at home!

Fay


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

It happened because I was hungry to the point of feeling a little woozy. Spotted those and just stuffed a few in my mouth. The plan was stop the sugar shakes and look for something a little more nutritious.

Probably the post nasal drip from this darn cold didn't help. I don't normally buy sunflower seed with shells on for me to eat. Was something my daughter left on the table the last time she was here.

It's a 1 lb bag....I hate to waste them. Think I'll just sprinkle them on the horses breakfast as a treat little by little. Can't feed them to the wild birds. Salt is really bad for birds.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Good catch, SNH! 

Around 15 years ago I had a related experience: Alone at home, ill with one of those irritating coughs that get worse when lying down, and taking cough suppression syrup. I was half lying down when trying to swallow this stuff and it was pretty sharp as it contained alcohol, and some of it went down the wrong way. My airways immediately closed off in a spasm that wouldn't stop, couldn't get any air through. No way to call for help that way, and the limited time for action very clear in my mind. I had an asthma inhaler (bronchiodilator type) for occasional use during bad hay fever episodes, so I located it and actually had to hold the stuff in my mouth and wait for it to diffuse down the airways as I couldn't actually inhale, I was so blocked. Around 20 seconds later the airway opened slightly and I was "breathing" through what felt like a pin hole, and I kept the Ventolin coming. Gradually this opened the airway enough that I didn't pass out. I reckon that saved my life: Can't see that I'd have had much success any other way. Unlike SNH, I didn't have a physical airway blockage, but a physiological one...

Might pay to have a look at DIY emergency tracheotomy procedure. This has actually saved some people's lives... as you don't always choke within coo-ee of a doctor. (This works fine for physical chokes that can't be dislodged manually, but you better know where the blood vessels run so you don't sever any!)


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The last time I went out with my sister she put a bic pen on the table. The waitress took our order and she ordered shrimp. She pushed the pen to me and said she had a shrimp allergy but loved the stuff. I get a skin rash just handling shrimp so I won't eat them. Said I know you can trach me if it gets bad. She finished her meal fine but I could see her skin flushing and then huge hives started breaking out. We got in the car to drive home and she really was gasping. It never got to the point where she couldn't breathe but she was gasping and gurgling like she just did a major sprint. It passed within 20 minutes or so. She blew my warnings off like it was no big deal. She knows better, she's an RN and did in anyway. I really don't want to find out if I have the courage to stab my little sister in the throat with a pen.

That was years ago. Hopefully she's wiser.


----------

